#  Erste Hilfe >   Erste Hilfe trotz Patientenverfügung >

## h.schenker

Guten Tag, 
ich habe eine Patientenverfügung gemacht, die festlegt, wann ich an einer Erkrankung natürlich versterben möchte und um das zu können, konkret beschrieben welche lebenserhaltenden Maßnahmen dann zu unterbleiben haben. Darin steht auch, dass ich heute schon *keine Wiederbelebungsmaßnahmen* will, denn die Aussichten ohne Schaden weiterleben zu können sind im Allgemeinen sehr gering (außer ich werde innerhalb von drei Minuten wiederbelebt). 
Die Verfügung hat mir die *Bundeszentralstelle Patientenverfügung* gegen eine geringe Gebühr erstellt. Vorher habe ich mich kostenlos beraten lassen. 
Damit kann ich natürlich keine *erste Hilfe* ausschließen und will das auch nicht. Erst Mal soll versucht werden, ob ich noch zu retten bin. Das soll anders sein, wenn ich bin bereits in einem Pflegeheim bin. Dort würde ich meine PV vorlegen und mit vertraglich zusichern lassen, dass meine PV voll umfänglich respektiert wird. Wenn man das nicht tut, suche ich mir lieber eine andere Bleibe.  
Jetzt bewahre ich die Verfügung zuhause in einem Ordner mit der Beschriftung »Vorsorge« auf und meine Bevollmächtigten wissen wo der ist und wie sie daran kommen. Zusätzlich habe ich ein Original meiner Patientenverfügung bei der Zentralstelle hinterlegt und ein Hinweiskärtchen bekommen, aus dem hervorgeht, wer im Notfall zu benachrichtigen ist. Das trage ich um meine Krankenversicherungskarte herumgefaltet in meiner Geldbörse.   
Wenn ich nun zur einer Blinddarm-Operation ins Krankenhaus gehe, sollte ich dann dort meine Patientenverfügung vorlegen? Ich befürchte, dass meine Ablehnung von Wiederbelebungsmaßnahmen dann zum Problem werden könnte. Sollte ich bei der OP einen Herzstillstand haben, könnte man mich doch schnell und mit guter Aussicht wiederbeleben. Das wäre erstmal in meinem Sinne. Wenn die dann aber nicht so erfolgreich war, dass ich mein Bewusstsein wiedererlange, können meine Bevollmächtigten meine PV vorlegen. Ich würde dann erwarten, dass die weitere Behandlung eingestellt wird und ich an meiner Erkrankung versterben darf.  
Um das zu erreiche würde ich bei der Aufnahme ins KKH die Kontaktdaten meiner Bevollmächtigten angeben und dass ich eine PV habe.   
Haltet ihr das für praktikabel oder übersehe ich da etwas?  
Mit herzlichem Dank im Voraus.

----------


## nimi10

-
Guten Morgen, 
Nein, Ihre Ablehnung wird nicht zum Problem. 
Der Idealfall ist, wenn die Patientenverfügung dem Krankenhaus bekannt ist und der Akte beiliegt. Ferner hilfreich, wenn diese auch der Hausarzt in der Kartei hat. Ansonsten ist es eine Empfehlung eine Karte bei sich zu tragen, aus der hervorgeht, dass Sie eine Patientenverfügung haben, wo diese liegt und wer der Bevollmächtigte ist. 
Es wird niemand gegen Ihren Willen entscheiden. Beteiligten müssen wissen und sich darüber im Klaren sein, dass die Patientenverfügung (wenn sie denn bekannt ist) eine rechtliche Bindung hat.   
Beste Grüße

----------


## h.schenker

Die Antwort überrascht mich. 
Nach meiner Einschätzung sind Ärzte an eine vorliegende Patientenverfügung gebunden, wenn eine Situation eingetreten ist, in der sie gelten soll.  
Müssten die Ärzte gemäß meiner PV dann nicht auf Wiederbelebung verzichten, wenn ich während der OP einen Herzstillstand habe? Zitat »Es wird niemand gegen Ihren Willen entscheiden.« 
Wäre es dann nicht eine Körperverletzung, wenn sie mich entgegen meiner Festlegung wiederbeleben? 
Würde die Kenntnis meiner Ablehnung vielleicht sogar dazu führen, dass sie die OP ablehnen? 
Ich stellen mir vor, dass wenn ich die PV vor der OP vorlege, ich im Aufklärungsgespräch gefragt werde, ob ich für die OP nicht eine Ausnahme machen würde, weil die Chance dann voll wieder zu genesen bei etwa 30 Prozent liegt. Dann würde ich »ja« sagen und die Situation wäre erstmal die Gleiche, wie wenn ich die PV nicht vorgelegt hätte. Genau genommen hätte ich die Ärzte dann mit meiner PV  von der ich noch nicht will, dass sie wirkt  unnötig irritiert. 
Wäre nicht ein Aufklärungsgespräch vor der OP auch dazu da, herauszufinden wie ich in der Situation eines Herzsstillstands behandelt werden möchte? Wäre meine Antwort dann nicht als mein aktueller Wille zu werten  der durchaus von dem in meiner PV festgelegten abweichen darf  der dokumentiert und befolgt werden müsste? 
Wenn meine Bevollmächtigten dann darüber informiert werden, was passiert ist, sollten die zunächst herausfinden wie es mit geht und wie groß die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist wieder zu genesen (gemäß § 1901a (1) BGB). Wenn dann nach einer PV gefragt wird, wäre das schon ein Indiz dafür, dass es nicht so gut um mich bestellt ist. Sie sollten sich dann aufklären lassen, was meine Chancen sind und ob und wann ich wieder soweit genesen sein werde, dass ich selber entscheiden kann. 
Wenn sie dann zu der Schlussfolgerung kommen, dass ich jetzt lieber nicht weiterbehandelt werden wollen würde, können sie meine PV dann vorlegen. Auch wenn sie die PV sofort vorlegen, müssten sie gemäß § 1901a (1) BGB immer noch gefragt werden, was sie meinen, dass jetzt geschehen soll. Ich denke, die Ärzte werden dann sagen, dass sie noch keine sichere Prognose abgeben können und raten ein paar Tage abzuwarten, ob und wie der Genesungsfortschritt ist. Wenn ich dann nicht innerhalb von kurzer Zeit soweit genesen bin, dass selber entscheiden kann, könne sie den Ärzten sagen, dass die lebenserhaltenden Maßnahmen eingestellt werden sollen. Das darf gerne ein paar Tage oder sogar wenige Wochen nach der OP sein. Sterben kann ich dann immer noch.  
Das Problem ist, dass eine PV aussagen soll, wann ich an einer Erkrankung lieber natürlich versterben will und um das zu können auf lebenserhaltende Maßnahmen verzichte. Die meisten denken dabei an eine Situation in weiter Zukunft und an das von Dr. Matthias Thöns in seinem Buch »Patient ohne Verfügung« angeprangerten »Sterbeverhinderungskartell«. Die wenigsten PVs werden mit Blick auf eine Notfallsituation geschrieben, in die man aus dem »blühenden Leben« überraschend gerät. 
Klar ist, dass dieser Ansatz eine hohe Anforderung an die Bevollmächtigten darstellt. Aber hat der § 1901 das nicht so vorgesehen? Es führt dazu, dass ich mich mit meinen Bevollmächtigten vorsorglich, ausführlich über meine Wünsche unterhalte, auch um herauszufinden, ob ich ihnen das zumuten kann und ob ich vertrauen kann, dass sie meinen Willen verstehen, respektieren werden und geeignet sind, ihn den Ärzten angemessen zur Kenntnis und Geltung zu bringen. 
Danke, dass wir das hier diskutieren können.

----------


## nimi10

Guten Morgen, 
zunächst zur Aufklärung: 
Ein Arzt, der Gewissensbisse hat, wenn er sich an gezielte Positionen der Patientenverfügung (z.B. auf wiederbelebende Maßnahmen verzichten muss) halten würde, kann bzw. sollte den Patienten in eine andere Klinik verlegen lassen. Denn nicht nur der Patient, sondern auch der Arzt muss das schon irgendwo mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren - auch wenn es hier um den ausdrücklichen Wunsch des Patienten geht. 
Sie können die Patientenverfügung ganz nach Ihren Wünschen verfassen. Sie müssen keine Vorlagen verwenden und Sie sind auch an keine vorgeschriebenen Satzbausteine gebunden. So wie Ihr Wille ist, können Sie das niederschreiben. Sollten Sie eine Vorlage haben, können Sie die problemlos erweitern oder einschränken.  
Es gibt ein Urteil des BVerG aus 2001 in dem näher auf Rechtsverbindlichkeit eingegangen wird. Dort wurde entschieden: _dass eine Patientenverfügung nicht verbindlich ist, wenn ein Unterlassen von Maßnahmen bei bestimmten Erkrankungen oder Fällen durch den Patienten vorgeschrieben (gewünscht) wird, jedoch die Situation noch nicht nicht das Stadium des unumkehrbaren tödlichen Verlaufs eingetreten ist, das Befolgen jedoch zum Tod führen würde, obwohl eine realisitische Aussicht auf Heilung vorliegt. Der Wille des Patienten kann für diese konkrete Situation nicht eindeutig und sicher festgestellt werden, sodass die Verfügung nicht rechtsverbindlich ist._  
Ansonsten gilt, gemäß dem Urteil des BGH aus März 2003:  _Die Missachtung des Patientenwillens kann als Körperverletzung strafbar sein. Es gebietet der Würde des Menschen, ein im einwilligungsfähigen Zustand ausgeübtes Selbstbestimmungsrecht - und genau das ist eine Patientenverfügung - auch dann noch zu respektieren, wenn die Verfasserin oder der Verfasse zu einer eigenverantwortlichen Entscheidung nicht mehr in der Lage ist._  
In den Grundsätzen der Bundesärztekammer zur ärztlichen Sterbebegleitung heißt es: _
Patientenverfügungen sind verbindlich, sofern sie sich auf konkrete Behandlungssituationen beziehen und keine Umstände erkennbar sind, dass der Patient sie nicht mehr gelten lassen würde.  _ Natürlich steht es dem Arzt frei, die OP abzulehnen - natürlich immer vorausgesetzt, es handelt sich nicht um einen akuten Notfall, der ein sofortiges Eingreifen erforderlich macht. Möchte er sich nicht darauf einlassen, verweist er Sie an einen anderen Kollegen oder, wie oben beschrieben, organisiert eine Verlegung. 
Sicher, im Falle eines Notfalles, wenn das Vorhandensein einer Patientenverfügung nicht bekannt ist, Sie nicht ansprechbar sind und es in diesem Moment um Sekunden geht, liegt hier keine Körperverletzung im Sinne einer Missachtung vor. Denn dann kann sich jeder Mediziner darauf berufen, dass das Vorliegen zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt nicht bekannt war und daraus können weder Angehörige noch der Patient einen Strick drehen - deshalb der Ratschlag mit der Karte (oder ähnlichem).  
Ich glaube, von Irritation kann man nicht reden. In einem Gespräch lässt sich vieles erklären und vieles lösen. Möglicherweise auch von Patientenseite bestehende Ängste oder Unsicherheiten, auch um das Verständnis des Mediziners. Bei der Aufklärung von planbaren Eingriffen / Behandlungen sogar noch vorher, damit es nicht auf beidseitiges Unverständnis stößt.   
Viele Grüße

----------


## josie

Hallo!
In der Regel wird der Patient schon in der Patientenaufnahme gefragt, ob er eine Patientenverfügung hat und ob er diese dabei hat, damit man sie in die Patientenakte einordnen kann

----------


## h.schenker

Patientenverfügungen sollen erklären, wann ich an einer Erkrankung lieber natürlich versterben möchte und legen fest auf welche medizinischen Maßnahmen zu verzichten ist, damit ich es kann. 
Wenn ich ins KKH geht, um mich operieren zu lassen, tue ich das, weil ich noch Leben will. Wozu da die Patientenverfügung vorlegen? 
Muss ich denn, wenn die OP fehlgeschlagen hat, möglichst schnell sterben? Wem nützt das? Da hat auch das KKH kein Interesse dran, weil sie erstmal noch an meiner Behandlung verdienen können. 
Reicht es nicht, wenn meine Bevollmächtigten, die PV ein paar Stunden oder auch wenige Tage, nachdem die Wiederbelebung fehlgeschlagen ist, meine PV vorlegen und mit den Ärzten erörtern, was jetzt zu tun ist? 
Letzteres verlangt der § 1901a (1) BGB. 
Würde ich überhaupt kommentarlos operiert werden, wenn ich auf Wiederbelebung absolut verzichte? 
Wahrscheinlich würde ich doch im Aufklärungsgespräch vor der OP darauf hingewiesen werden, dass das keine gute Idee ist, weil ich im KKH mit größerer Wahrscheinlichkeit erfolgreich wiederbelebt werden kann, als wenn der Herzstillstand woanders passiert. 
Wenn ich dann sage, "okay, für die OP setze ich die PV außer Kraft", hätte ich dann nicht den gleichen Zustand, als wenn ich die PV nicht vorgelegt hätte? 
Reicht es dann nicht völlig aus, wenn ich im Aufklärungsgespräch gefragt werde, was ich will und das als mein aktueller Wille (der ist doch besser, als der später zu ermittelnde mutmaßlich aktuelle Wille!) dokumentiert wird?

----------


## nimi10

Weil es auch im Rahmen einer Operation (oder der Narkose) zu Komplikationen kommen kann, die ein eventuelles Einschreiten erforderlich macht. Darunter fallen auch eventuelle Maßnahmen, die Sie durch Ihre Patientenverfügung ggf. strikt ablehnen. Es gibt keine Garantie, dass eine Operation/Narkose komplikationslos verläuft. _Würde ich überhaupt kommentarlos operiert werden, wenn ich auf Wiederbelebung absolut verzichte?_ 
Komm darauf an, wie Ihr Zustand ist und vor allem ob Ihre Ansicht den Ärzten bekannt ist.    
§ 1901a (1) BGB besagt nicht, dass der Bevollmächtigte mit den Ärzten über Maßnahmen sprechen muss. Darin heißt es lediglich, dass der Bevollmächtigte zu prüfen hat, ob die Festlegungen auf die aktuellen Umstände zutreffen. Wenn es zutrifft, so ist dem Willen des Patienten Ausdruck und Geltung zu verschaffen! 
Damit der Betreuer überhaupt eine Entscheidung treffen kann, bedarf es einer Betreuungsvollmacht. Denn nicht automatisch geht diese Vollmacht über Entscheidungen (auch bzgl. der Patientenverfügung) an Angehörige über. Dazu zitiere ich gerne:  _Viele Menschen glauben, dass die nahen Angehörigen automatisch handeln und entscheiden können, wenn aus Altersgründen, in medizinischen Notfällen oder nach einem schweren Unfall Entscheidungen getroffen werden müssen. Das ist aber nicht so. Der Gesetzgeber hat bisher keine Regelung geschaffen, wonach die Familie oder der Lebenspartner diese Verantwortung übernehmen kann. _  _Trifft man keine Vorsorge, wird das Betreuungsgericht einen Amtsbetreuer einsetzen, auf dessen Auswahl der Betroffene keinerlei Einfluss nehmen kann. Es kann also passieren, dass jemand zum Betreuer bestellt wird, der zum Betroffenen und seinem sozialen Umfeld keinerlei persönlichen Bezug hat._   Wenn ich dann sage, "okay, für die OP setze ich die PV außer Kraft", hätte ich dann nicht den gleichen Zustand, als wenn ich die PV nicht vorgelegt hätte? 
Durchaus möglich. Sie selbst können die Patientenverfügung widerrufen. Damit haben Sie den gleichen Zustand, als hätte eine Patientenverfügung nie vorgelegen. Dokumentation ist hier jedoch das A und O zwecks Absicherung, nicht das anschließend jemand kommt und sich beschwert, dass die Patientenverfügung nicht eingehalten wurde.

----------


## kaya

Hallo H. Schenker, 
Sie können die Einträge in Ihrer Patientenverfügung frei formulieren:  
Z. B. "Sollte ich aufgrund einer schweren und unheilbaren Erkrankung oder bedingt durch andere Ursachen, die mir ein selbst bestimmtes Weiterleben unmöglich machen, nicht mehr in der Lage sein, meinen Willen zu äußern, verzichte ich hiermit auf jegliche Wiederbelebungsversuche und/oder andere lebenserhaltende Maßnahmen (z. B. künstliche Ernährung oder invasive Beatmung)."  
Damit wären reguläre OPs problemlos möglich, aber in den beschriebenen Situationen würde eine Maximaltherapie unterbleiben. 
Es kommt immer auf die Formulierung an. Je detaillierter die Eintragungen in der Patientenverfügung sind, umso weniger Probleme gibt es im Ernstfall.

----------


## fspade

> zunächst zur Aufklärung:
> Ein Arzt, der Gewissensbisse hat, wenn er sich an gezielte Positionen der Patientenverfügung (z.B. auf wiederbelebende Maßnahmen verzichten muss) halten würde, kann bzw. sollte den Patienten in eine andere Klinik verlegen lassen. Denn nicht nur der Patient, sondern auch der Arzt muss das schon irgendwo mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren - auch wenn es hier um den ausdrücklichen Wunsch des Patienten geht.

 Woher kommen denn bitteschön die Gewissensbisse und warum soll der Patienten, der bei einer geplanten Blinddarm OP vor der Narkose noch ansprechbar ist, verlegt werden? Warum nicht mit einander reden, oder wurde die sprechende Medizin bei euch schon abgeschafft? Was ist daran Aufklärung?   

> Sie können die Patientenverfügung ganz nach Ihren Wünschen verfassen. Sie müssen keine Vorlagen verwenden und Sie sind auch an keine vorgeschriebenen Satzbausteine gebunden. So wie Ihr Wille ist, können Sie das niederschreiben. Sollten Sie eine Vorlage haben, können Sie die problemlos erweitern oder einschränken.Ein Arzt, der Gewissensbisse hat, wenn er sich an gezielte Positionen der Patientenverfügung (z.B. auf wiederbelebende Maßnahmen verzichten muss) halten würde, kann bzw. sollte den Patienten in eine andere Klinik verlegen lassen. Denn nicht nur der Patient, sondern auch der Arzt muss das schon irgendwo mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren - auch wenn es hier um den ausdrücklichen Wunsch des Patienten geht.

 Ist dies ein Textbaustein, der auf andere Fragen vielleicht gepasst hätte, aber hier unpassend erscheint?   

> Es gibt ein Urteil des BVerG aus 2001 in dem näher auf Rechtsverbindlichkeit eingegangen wird. Dort wurde entschieden:
> dass eine Patientenverfügung nicht verbindlich ist, wenn ein Unterlassen von Maßnahmen bei bestimmten Erkrankungen oder Fällen durch den Patienten vorgeschrieben (gewünscht) wird, jedoch die Situation noch nicht nicht das Stadium des unumkehrbaren tödlichen Verlaufs eingetreten ist, das Befolgen jedoch zum Tod führen würde, obwohl eine realisitische Aussicht auf Heilung vorliegt. Der Wille des Patienten kann für diese konkrete Situation nicht eindeutig und sicher festgestellt werden, sodass die Verfügung nicht rechtsverbindlich ist.

 Ein Urteil von 2001 anzuführen, das PVs für unverbindlich erklärt, zeugt von eklatanter Rechtsunwissenheit. Seit 2009 gibt es ein Gesetz, auf das Schenker bereits hingewiesen hat, welches für PVs keine  ich betone keine  Reichweitenbeschränkung vorschreibt! Dort heißt es (im § 1901a (3)) "... unabhängig von Art und Stadium einer Erkrankung"! Was das bedeutet, hätte seither auch bei einem jungen Anästhesisten ins Bewusstsein dringen können und sollen, weil die Nichtbeachtung Sie der permanenten Gefahr der Strafverfolgung wegen Körperverletzung aussetzt.   

> Ansonsten gilt, gemäß dem Urteil des BGH aus März 2003:
> Die Missachtung des Patientenwillens kann als Körperverletzung strafbar sein. Es gebietet der Würde des Menschen, ein im einwilligungsfähigen Zustand ausgeübtes Selbstbestimmungsrecht - und genau das ist eine Patientenverfügung - auch dann noch zu respektieren, wenn die Verfasserin oder der Verfasse zu einer eigenverantwortlichen Entscheidung nicht mehr in der Lage ist.

 Dieses Urteil passt zwar eher zum aktuellen Rechtsverständnis, ist aber zunächst nicht korrekt abgetippt worden (besser kopieren, wenn etwas als Zitat dargestellt werden soll) ist aber in sich unstimmig! Was soll hier "auch dann noch" zum Ausdruck bringen? Eine PV kommt nur dann zur Anwendung, wenn die oder der Verfasser zu einer eigenverantwortlichen Entscheidung aktuell nicht in der Lage ist! Diese verkorkste Formulierung, mag der Grund dafür sein, dass manche Ärzte einem einwilligungsfähigen Patienten Festlegungen ihrer/seine PV als Widerspruch zu einer aktuellen Entscheidung vorhalten, was natürlich grotesk ist.   

> Sicher, im Falle eines Notfalles, wenn das Vorhandensein einer Patientenverfügung nicht bekannt ist, Sie nicht ansprechbar sind und es in diesem Moment um Sekunden geht, liegt hier keine Körperverletzung im Sinne einer Missachtung vor. Denn dann kann sich jeder Mediziner darauf berufen, dass das Vorliegen zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt nicht bekannt war und daraus können weder Angehörige noch der Patient einen Strick drehen - deshalb der Ratschlag mit der Karte (oder ähnlichem).

 Es geht nicht darum, dass sich ein Arzt bei einer Notfallbehandlung darauf berufen muss, dass eine Patientenverfügung nicht vorgelegen hat bzw. ihre Existenz nicht bekannt war. Es kann nicht erwartet werden, dass eine Patientenverfügung in einer Notfallsituation vor dem Eingreifen geprüft werden kann. Das ärztliche Handeln ist dann Geschäftsführung ohne Auftrag (§ 677 Bürgerliches Gesetzbuch), die sich am mutmaßlichen Willen ausrichtet. Entspricht die getroffene Entscheidung nicht dem dokumentierten Willen des Patienten, muss die Behandlung im Nachhinein korrigiert werden und lebenserhaltende Maßnahmen z.B. dann eingestellt werden. Dies ist nach geltendem Recht keine Tötung auf Verlangen und keine Beihilfe zur Selbsttötung.

----------

